# Masahiro tuna knife



## Noodle Soup (Aug 12, 2013)

My Masahiro tuna knife arrived today from the apparently now forbidden company.com. Basically, a very nice 8-inch butcher knife. So, what do I do with it?  I could hang around the docks down river from here and wait for the tuna boats to come in. They often sell fresh fish out of the hold but it is kind of unpredictable when. Last week would have been great, lots of people home canning tuna right now in my area. The other option is to wait until deer season and hope I have something to cut and wrap. This looks like an excellent knife for the job. Has anyone else bought and used one of these since the subject came up?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes I have one and love it. It is a great butcher knife. I'm curious to what this forbidden company is though.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 12, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Yes I have one and love it. It is a great butcher knife. I'm curious to what this forbidden company is though.



Heh.....


----------



## chinacats (Aug 12, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> My Masahiro tuna knife arrived today from the apparently now forbidden company.com. Basically, a very nice 8-inch butcher knife. So, what do I do with it?  I could hang around the docks down river from here and wait for the tuna boats to come in. They often sell fresh fish out of the hold but it is kind of unpredictable when. Last week would have been great, lots of people home canning tuna right now in my area. The other option is to wait until deer season and hope I have something to cut and wrap. This looks like an excellent knife for the job. Has anyone else bought and used one of these since the subject came up?



Pics please! I can't quite imagine a 8" tuna knife. :scratchhead:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 12, 2013)

Hunt around youtube. There is more than one video of a commercial fish processor using this knife. It will make a believer out of you but we aren't talking about fancy pants sushi tuna here. More like chicken of the sea.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 13, 2013)

It was sold to me as a butcher knife and works great as a sort of scimitar. I couldn't imagine using it for fish.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2013)

Exactly what type of knife are we talking about here?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 13, 2013)

Uh-oh.....someone's got self-confidence issues....<ahem> 
:rofl2:


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

yeah... i wouldnt call this a tuna knife. Also, i think a lot of people might be confused as to the intended purpose of knives like this. In large scale production facilities and fish wholesalers, they need a quick and easy way to take care of large quantities of fish quickly. Knives like the ones being talked about here are geared towards that kind of thing. Chefs in japan will still use deba to break down fish (or maguro-bocho for tuna), as the results are much nicer and more restaurant appropriate. This is the kind of knife i would take out on a fishing trip or something like that where i might be filleting fish on a boat for casual cooking later. When i'm looking to do restaurant quality (i guess i always worked in fine dining so thats what i think of), i would always use deba, as the resultant fillets are cleaner and nicer looking.

*i realize this has been said above, i just wanted to expand on it a bit


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 13, 2013)

I am assuming this is what we are talking about here. I've looked at this knife for butchering before and I still kinda want it. The video is in the YouTube awesome thread I think.


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 13, 2013)

@ zweifel

LOL


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Jon,
Isn't this a type of "katsuo bocho," used for processing bonito or skipjack as a first step in the production of katsuobushi?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 13, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I am assuming this is what we are talking about here. I've looked at this knife for butchering before and I still kinda want it. The video is in the YouTube awesome thread I think.



That is the knife. There is a heck of lot more tuna that goes into cans that on to sushi platters. Buying fresh tuna off the boats as they come in and home canning it in jars is a local tradition where I live. I bought canning jars a couple of days ago for making pickles and the store owner couldn't believe I wasn't going to fill them with tuna.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 13, 2013)

@chuckthebutcher did you get the single bevel or double bevel version? 

I can't decide which I'd rather have with this profile.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 13, 2013)

I went with the double bevel version but I'm left handed.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope... Different from katsuo bocho


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 13, 2013)

JBroida said:


> Nope... Different from katsuo bocho



What are the differences, if you don't mind?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

bevel design, profile, and tip shape (at least for the traditional ones in the tosa-yamada region)


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok except for Dave....


:needpics


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy a pig!


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 15, 2013)

JBroida said:


> bevel design, profile, and tip shape (at least for the traditional ones in the tosa-yamada region)



Boy oh boy, I sure got that one wrong!


----------

